# About Color Story Pictures...



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 18, 2006)

I read in the Ultra cheek color story .. It says.. to avoid further litigation from Estee Lauder, Specktra.net has removed Color story images.. We apoligize for the inconvenience.  
This makes me really sad..


----------



## MaryEA (Mar 18, 2006)

It makes me sad as well.  EL should understand that those pics are great advertising.  They make us all want the items pictured and rush out to buy them when they hit the stores.  I'll miss seeing the images before the items arrive in store.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Mar 18, 2006)

If we don't see them here, we'll see them on 20 other boards. No matter what, we're going to see them. It seems pointless to try and stop it. Its great advertising. If it weren't for all the previews, I wouldn't get have of the stuff.


----------



## ladybugz07 (Mar 18, 2006)

Wow, I never noticed that!  What type of litigation is going on?  Does it only apply to Ultra Cheek?  Just wondering, cause Sweetie Cake is still up...


----------



## panties (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladybugz07* 
_Wow, I never noticed that!  What type of litigation is going on?  Does it only apply to Ultra Cheek?  Just wondering, cause Sweetie Cake is still up..._

 
where is it at?

i think it's absurd because seeing the ads is what helps promote the collection, at the same token estee lauder has their set of rules and what not. it's disappointing where the pictures had to be taken down.


----------



## user2 (Mar 18, 2006)

Hmm well maybe it's just for upcoming color stories so that other companies can't steal the idea from MAC (although EL already holds a majority of companies!)


----------



## ladybugz07 (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panties* 
_where is it at?

i think it's absurd because seeing the ads is what helps promote the collection, at the same token estee lauder has their set of rules and what not. it's disappointing where the pictures had to be taken down._

 
http://www.specktra.net/2006_ultra_cheek.php


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 19, 2006)

I can understand why they wouldn't like pictures of collections that hadn't come out yet, but old collections or current ones?  It generates more good than bad!


----------



## xxmissjennyxx (Mar 19, 2006)

kinda makes me wish MAC stayed independent


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Mar 19, 2006)

This is horrible! i loved all the old images, i hope i still have most of them saved. Also, MAC has been under at least partial Estee Lauder ownership since 1995, many of us  have only been addicts since after that, so really we don't know if it would be any different, IMO. (Sorry for any offense.)


----------



## 72Cosmo (Mar 19, 2006)

If I didn't see these pictures beforehand I wouldn't buy as much. I need to compare to what I have and what will go with each color. Mac doesn't understand that we are their best customers. I've been looking forward to Sweetie Cake ever since I saw the pictures and have a trip planned to Nordstroms for April 14th. Nordstroms is 90 minutes away and I can't just plan a trip the day after a collection comes out if I haven't seen pictures. Guess it's time to use up some of my make-up.


----------



## MacLover (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxmissjennyxx* 
_kinda makes me wish MAC stayed independent_

 
Me Too!


----------



## KJam (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *72Cosmo* 
_If I didn't see these pictures beforehand I wouldn't buy as much. I need to compare to what I have and what will go with each color._

 
This'll save me a ton of money! (probably not the effect they were going for, but I bet theft of ideas is a problem)


----------



## xxmissjennyxx (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *72Cosmo* 
_...I've been looking forward to Sweetie Cake ever since I saw the pictures..._

 
DITTO!


----------



## Isabelle (Mar 20, 2006)

I would have never planned my first proper hauls from a collection, Lingerie and Culturebloom, if I hadn't been able to see the pictures beforehand. There is no MAC near me, and I can only order by mail order - no way I'm going to do that without seeing the pictures.

I'm really disappointed about this, and if there is no way to get pictures beforehand, I definitely won't be buying as much in future.

Isabelle


----------



## noteventherain (Mar 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaryEA* 
_It makes me sad as well.  EL should understand that those pics are great advertising.  They make us all want the items pictured and rush out to buy them when they hit the stores.  I'll miss seeing the images before the items arrive in store._

 

exactly.  do they have any idea how much advertising they get through these sites?  If there was no Specktra, no MUA, no BeautyPlaza, etc., I think sales would have a HUGEEEE drop.  lmao- sometimes I think I'm the one who keeps my MAC counter in business.

but even though I'm not so happy about it, I understand.  *shrug*


----------



## 72Cosmo (Mar 20, 2006)

Beauty Plaza?


----------



## ishtarchick (Mar 20, 2006)

that's awful, i agree with all the girls, if it weren't for all this images MAC sales wouldn't be so good.. and i would have never thought estee lauder to hold litigarions over these kind of stuff. IMO its pointless.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 20, 2006)

I was talking the the Florida trainer a few days ago and had met her before at the IN MODE at Nordstroms. We talked about knowing what the new things are that are coming out...it ended up with...actually it's a good thing- we already know what we want when we come in the store! Personally, I LOVE seeing all the new items now- it gives me a heads up and I love it!  This list w/pics  is one of my fav things!


----------



## Janice (Mar 20, 2006)

While Estee counsel are considerate of our goodwill and nature toward it's subsidiary, it still has to protect the rights of it's images. 

It is my opinion they have special focus on cracking down on internet "leaks" of their new products/ideas right now. I have to pick and choose my fights, and I can't take on Estee Lauder. Sorry girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Specktra.Net will *always* work to bring you the latest MAC color story news, but for the time being we will not be able to share with you the promotional images usually accompanied with those details. (though I'm sure they'll pop up somewhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) I will definately forward the sentiment and dischord I read in this message to the Estee counsel whom I am in contact with.


----------



## litlaur (Mar 20, 2006)

I understand why this is the case, but I do agree that it is unfortunate. Oh well.


----------



## Colorqueen (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxmissjennyxx* 
_kinda makes me wish MAC stayed independent_

 
I was thinking that too


----------



## Colorqueen (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Isabelle* 
_I would have never planned my first proper hauls from a collection, Lingerie and Culturebloom, if I hadn't been able to see the pictures beforehand. There is no MAC near me, and I can only order by mail order - no way I'm going to do that without seeing the pictures.

I'm really disappointed about this, and if there is no way to get pictures beforehand, I definitely won't be buying as much in future.

Isabelle_

 
I am in the same position.

Quite frankly, I just will not pay attention to MAC if I have to wait until it comes out to see it.  I am busy and can not remember to check online one only one day.  When I can see it before hand, I can plan my purchases.  Now I probably won't care much anymore.

I do not have that kind of time to be online waiting to see what it is going to be for a few days and then have it sell out!

Sigh.  

This is just too bad.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_While Estee counsel are considerate of our goodwill and nature toward it's subsidiary, it still has to protect the rights of it's images. 

It is my opinion they have special focus on cracking down on internet "leaks" of their new products/ideas right now. I have to pick and choose my fights, and I can't take on Estee Lauder. Sorry girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Specktra.Net will *always* work to bring you the latest MAC color story news, but for the time being we will not be able to share with you the promotional images usually accompanied with those details. (though I'm sure they'll pop up somewhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) I will definately forward the sentiment and dischord I read in this message to the Estee counsel whom I am in contact with._

 
Hi Janice-

I can appreciate what EL is saying, but hey, I don't have to be pleased about it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can imagine what going against a corp behemoth like EL would be like, so I see the position you are in. This is really unfortunate for Specktra-ites.  

I just wanted to clarify something.  Is Specktra able to post colour story images after MAC has launched it or is EL forbidding all images, regardless of whether it is post or pre-launch timeframe?  Just asking as the Colour Stories area is a great resource.  Thanks!


----------



## Janice (Mar 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_Hi Janice-_

 
Hey Chica! Thanks for your questions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_I can appreciate what EL is saying, but hey, I don't have to be pleased about it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Then you can only imagine how disspointed and displeased I am with the company right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_I can imagine what going against a corp behemoth like EL would be like, so I see the position you are in. This is really unfortunate for Specktra-ites._

 
Absoloutly! It's really very unfortuante for the entire internet MAC fan community. Specktra.Net is _not_ the only MAC resource EL is contacting to remove copywrite and trademark sensitive information.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_I just wanted to clarify something.  Is Specktra able to post colour story images after MAC has launched it or is EL forbidding all images, regardless of whether it is post or pre-launch timeframe?  Just asking as the Colour Stories area is a great resource.  Thanks!_

 
Thanks for asking, it will help clear up the issue for everyone. Estee Lauder is not "allowing" us to have *any* copywritten or trademarked images on the website. My understanding as of right now is that we can share the color story products and descriptions, but no imaging. 

Many of the promotional images are out on the web months before the color story is released - not because of insider leaks but the ad agencies EL works with to produce these images publishing them in their online portfolios. 

The color stories are a great resource, and you ladies and gents have proven that by making Specktra the #1 MAC resource on the web. I really hope that they continue to be a wonderful resource for you even though EL refuses to see the goodwill and potential in allowing use of the images in this informational format.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 22, 2006)

does that mean we can STILL POST PICS INSIDE ....but not on Color Stories.....????


----------



## ishtarchick (Mar 22, 2006)

*evil laugh* i guess so, because then it is not specktra's responability... right?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 
_does that mean we can STILL POST PICS INSIDE ....but not on Color Stories.....????_


----------



## saucipinkbabydoll (Mar 23, 2006)

Buaahahahaha! Yeah!


----------



## melozburngr (Mar 29, 2006)

I think that we should all have an old-fashioned sit-in style no-buy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I know that i'd help a lot of our budgets, and, since there are about a billion members here at specktra, and other places (if we spread the word) they might even feel a dent in sales!  lol I know it's just wishful thinking, but I, for one, will be buying MUCH less, since I won't see the pix ahead of time.  Their loss, though, I suppose.


----------



## matthea (Mar 30, 2006)

Let's do this! I'm not kidding! Let's choose one collection and boycott it!
I know it might be hard and some are weak...but just one collection we all boycott will be noticed.


----------



## Janice (Mar 30, 2006)

It's an unfortuanate situation...  mainly I'm just very sorry to see these images off the site and new MAC "addicts" deprived of viewing them and learning about MAC's past. The images really do give alot of insight to the company and it's sad to see them go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm stirred that the removal of the images is upsetting to you, it should be, it's just unfortunate to hear of a company ask this of a site that is dedicated to the appreciation of their product. =/


----------



## kannan (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *matthea* 
_Let's do this! I'm not kidding! Let's choose one collection and boycott it!
I know it might be hard and some are weak...but just one collection we all boycott will be noticed._

 
i pick pretty boy


----------



## Clada (Mar 30, 2006)

This is sad, because I would have never ever bought Up the Amp if I hadn't seen the pic with that collection, and because of the one with Tease Me, I bought all of the collection that is still out and have been hunting for the rest of it. 
The description alone just didn't do it for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you for letting us know about it.


----------



## a914butterfly (Mar 30, 2006)

why is estee lauder doing this??? seeing the color stories make us want to buy the products. if we dont see it, we dont know if we want to buy it since we dont know what it will look like. this isn't good for business. most of anyone's business relies on advertising.


----------



## martygreene (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a914butterfly* 
_why is estee lauder doing this??? seeing the color stories make us want to buy the products. if we dont see it, we dont know if we want to buy it since we dont know what it will look like. this isn't good for business. most of anyone's business relies on advertising._

 
The short explanation of it is this: the images, etc. are copyright material. EL owns that copyright. Copyright law protects those materials. Hosting said materials on Specktra is a violation of copyright law.


----------



## Ambi (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_The short explanation of it is this: the images, etc. are copyright material. EL owns that copyright. Copyright law protects those materials. Hosting said materials on Specktra is a violation of copyright law._

 
If you'd take a picture of the images with a digicam and put those up there, would that still be violating the copyright law? Haha, I'm always looking for loopholes...


----------



## mellimello (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambi* 
_If you'd take a picture of the images with a digicam and put those up there, would that still be violating the copyright law? Haha, I'm always looking for loopholes..._

 
Yeah, it'd still be a violation, as far as I know. Since the image would still be the same and it's still EL's property, there's no real loophole to get around copyright law and all that stuff


----------



## user3 (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mellimello* 
_Yeah, it'd still be a violation, as far as I know. Since the image would still be the same and it's still EL's property, there's no real loophole to get around copyright law and all that stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
There's no loop hole but a company can give your rights to their material for a price....


----------



## user3 (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *matthea* 
_Let's do this! I'm not kidding! Let's choose one collection and boycott it!
I know it might be hard and some are weak...but just one collection we all boycott will be noticed._

 

I am in as long as it's not Sweetie Cake...LOL


----------



## mellimello (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_There's no loop hole but a company can give your rights to their material for a price...._

 
I should have clarified that I meant using the images for free, haha.


----------



## melozburngr (Mar 30, 2006)

lol -  I'm serious- I'll totally do it- Theres not a ton that I'm terribly excited about the  next few collections anyway- except pigments, since I can't usually get those at my counter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My bank account will LOVE me if we decide to do this.  But if we do it, we have to do it right.. NO WEAKNESS!!  I know that colors are pretty and stuff, but come on, this is bullcrap, if they are going to not allow pix anywhere, then they should have an archive on THEIR website, for reference on older collections- it was a great resource on Specktra!  It just makes me so MAD!

We should all agree on a collection, and be strong, unite, and spread the word!!!  (God, I'm a hippy in the '00s!!)  lol

Don't let the MAN keep us down!! lol


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Mar 30, 2006)

I just realised all the past pics from Specktra's colour stories have gone, i thought it only applied to future ones! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Would it be ok to ask other people who have the pics to send me them? I just like to collect..


----------



## AprilMB (Mar 30, 2006)

I enjoyed the pictures because it showed the different looks with the colors in that collection. On the subject of color stories...does anyone know the color story (or tell me the collection they are in) for Wuss and La La Lady lipsticks? I couldnt find them!!


----------



## Bernadette (Mar 30, 2006)

You think they would be a bit more grateful to a website that promotes their products SO much and at least let you use pictures from past collections. That's just bad business on their part.


----------



## Clada (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AprilMB* 
_I enjoyed the pictures because it showed the different looks with the colors in that collection. On the subject of color stories...does anyone know the color story (or tell me the collection they are in) for Wuss and La La Lady lipsticks? I couldnt find them!!_

 
La La Lady- Tease Me Aug 2004


----------



## wannabelyn (Mar 30, 2006)

i would't have bothered evenp purchasing anything from sweetie cake had i not seen the pics. it's their lost really.


----------



## AprilMB (Mar 30, 2006)

Thank you Clada!


----------



## PrettyinPink (Mar 30, 2006)

Very cool, thanks for the post!


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Mar 31, 2006)

No problem guys! I know this whole thing kinda sucks. If I had more old collection pics, I'd definately share. I'm kicking myself for not saving them. Gggrrr.

<3


----------



## martygreene (Mar 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 
_You think they would be a bit more grateful to a website that promotes their products SO much and at least let you use pictures from past collections. That's just bad business on their part._

 

It's not a matter of bring grateful or not, it's a matter of breaking the law or not. While the see and appreciate what sites like Specktra can do for them, it is still illegal usage of their materials and their legal representitives are responsible to prevent such activity.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 31, 2006)

*Why can't we just enjoy the color stories!?*









 I totally agree that Estee Lauder should be happy with the fact that their is a web site so devoted to their cosmetics line that they should let it go!  I understand the legal stuff but still.  Let MAC lovers enjoy it and if Specktra was selling memberships than that would be a whole different story!


----------



## Janice (Mar 31, 2006)

adamchristopher, I'm sorry I had to remove your post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't promote further violation of MAC copywrites and trademarks on the forum.

EL has a *responsibility* to protect the rights of it's copywritten information and trademarks. If they don't then they lose said rights to their copywrites and trademarks (this is what the copywrite/trademark lawyer I retained informed me). I know it blows (sorry, but it does) that EL is targeting online violators, but they would target anyone. Yes, that means contacting "big" sites like LJ/MySpace to take the information down.

I need to make it clear again that EL is not only in contact with Specktra to take down the images. It is also in contact with other MAC related websites large and small to get the pictures and MAC trademarks removed. If they aren't now then I am sure they will be as soon as the site grows in volume and starts showing up in their radar.


----------



## AprilMB (Apr 17, 2006)

Anyone have the 'color story' for Guacamole eye shadow and Wuss lipstick? Couldn't find Wuss and it's blank next to Guacamole


----------



## velvet (May 9, 2006)

why dont we try to take color story pics of our own?
put our own pics up of all the products from the collection so people can see them at the very least and have a link on the actual colorstory page.  i know its not as cool, but i do believe THAT is legal


----------



## DaisySC (Jun 10, 2006)

Im sorry but are you guys talking about that gallery that showed all the looks from the past lines?


----------



## ChynaSkye (Jun 11, 2006)

just a thought... how about instead of boycotting and making pleas here, instead go to www.maccosmetics.com and sending emails to the company with your thoughts. thet tand to listen more when you talk to them directly then indirectly. maybe by having them see how many people have issues and questions then they may come up with a comprimise or at least answers. also this would help take the stress off of the great admins here. btw thx admins for what you have been doing here already! ;-)


----------

